

Cross Browser Testing in your Browser with TestingBot - defied
https://testingbot.com/features/manual-browser-testing

======
Jleagle
It looks nice, i use <http://crossbrowsertesting.com/> which is similar.

------
defied
We launched this today, I'd be interested in what you think about it!

~~~
androidb
Congratulations, this looks good. On the main page you have a section
'Featured On' but since you've just launched I believe those listings aren't
legitimate?

~~~
defied
Thanks. We launched the website (automated testing) in January 2012.

